
MacOS 10.12 Sierra: The Ars Technica Review - kartD
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/09/macos-10-12-sierra-the-ars-technica-review/
======
bootload
nice overview, P7 on macOS APFS: lazy allocation, process level file locks,
write coalescing, copy-on-write (instead of journaling), encryption.

